# 40's hairstyle



## luvme4me (Oct 9, 2005)

does anyone know how to achieve some of the hairstyles?


----------



## orodwen (Oct 9, 2005)

here are some links for you:
http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/P...8520/1940s.htm

http://www.nocturne.com/swing/hair/hair.html 

http://home.att.net/~design-house/hi...hairstyles.htm 

http://www.nikkisvintage.com/vintagehair.html 

http://www.hairarchives.com/private/...esnew.htm#40s1 

hths!


----------

